# Webby, your honesty is refreshing!!!



## Bublnbrnsuga (Feb 1, 2005)

Dang- too bad your post was closed, but I know Pebbles was doing what she thought best. I applaud you for admitting your feelings about what to do for your co-workers. You risked being called names that would have been unnecessary (ie, super spiritual, holier than thou) and exposed the dilemma you struggled with internally. Since the thread is closed I also wanted to say that I enjoyed reading most of the responses, while the thread lasted.


----------



## Honeyhips (Feb 1, 2005)

I agree, because I've noticed that hypocrisy in people as well.  I was just thinking about that topic a few days ago.  Thanks for being honest.


----------



## FLAME (Feb 1, 2005)

Ahhhh salads   ... what did I miss


----------



## GodMadeMePretty (Feb 1, 2005)

I agree.  I like honest people who aren't afraid to admit it.  She could have just looked at the email, had her miffed feelings, decided not to pray and missed out on all the encouragement and other points of view that everyone on here had to offer.

Sometimes we are all wrapped up in what we all think is right (and we are ALL guilty) that we don't see what others might see.  She is not in an objective position as we all are - she's right there in the mix.  So, it's much more difficult to stand back and look over the entire situation as we all have the benefit of doing.


----------



## webby (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, I didn't see this thread. 
My candor has always gotten me in trouble, but if you get nothing else from me, it's honesty.

I actually feel badly about what I was thinking, but not bad for questioning things or expressing myself. I actually took something away from that thread, but understand completely why Pebbles locked it.


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 1, 2005)

FLAME said:
			
		

> Ahhhh salads  ... what did I miss


 
ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chinagem (Feb 1, 2005)

Damnit! I'm always missing stuff too! I need to just quit my job so I can watch the threads here constantly! Ok, I've made up my mind. That's EXACTLY what I'll do.


----------



## Stylepink (Feb 1, 2005)

I always miss the good stuff....A day late and a dollar short!


----------



## TigerLily (Feb 1, 2005)

GodMadeMePretty said:
			
		

> I agree. I like honest people who aren't afraid to admit it. She could have just looked at the email, had her miffed feelings, decided not to pray and missed out on all the encouragement and other points of view that everyone on here had to offer.
> 
> Sometimes we are all wrapped up in what we all think is right (and we are ALL guilty) that we don't see what others might see. She is not in an objective position as we all are - she's right there in the mix. So, it's much more difficult to stand back and look over the entire situation as we all have the benefit of doing.


 
Ditto!


----------



## mermaid (Feb 1, 2005)

??What the dang?? I was on the board all day and HOW did I miss something spicey enough to get closed???


----------



## SexySin985 (Feb 1, 2005)

I missed it toooo. Some one please PM the juicy details.


----------



## beverly (Feb 2, 2005)

The post is still here, its just locked  Webby I don't think you should feel bad because it does seem like some people only want Jesus when they want something from him. And well its a natural feeling for you to be offended if someone is talking about the God that you love, and saying they don't believe in him one day. However, then when they are having difficulty in life matters, they ask you to pray to they God you love, and they don't love "just in case" he does exist. I think the best advice is this: To do one of the only two things that he has commanded us to do. The one that comes into play here, the one that to love one another as he loved us, this is very hard (trust me I know!). So that means you pray for your coworker anyway despite himself. God knows his heart, so if his is just playing around God will indeed know and he will deal with him accordingly.


----------



## 14got (Feb 2, 2005)

beverly said:
			
		

> The post is still here, its just locked  Webby I don't think you should feel bad because it does seem like some people only want Jesus when they want something from him. And well its a natural feeling for you to be offended if someone is talking about the God that you love, and saying they don't believe in him one day. However, then when they are having difficulty in life matters, they ask you to pray to they God you love, and they don't love "just in case" he does exist. I think the best advice is this: To do one of the only two things that he has commanded us to do. The one that comes into play here, the one that to love one another as he loved us, this is very hard (trust me I know!). So that means you pray for your coworker anyway despite himself. God knows his heart, so if his is just playing around God will indeed know and he will deal with him accordingly.


 
Beautiful!!

I will pray for you webby


----------



## RushGirl (Feb 2, 2005)

I have a question.. hope it's okay for me to ask since the thread was closed..but her coworker said that they were Agnostic.. but they don't believe in god.. wouldn't that be an Atheist then?  Atheist's don't believe in god..but Agnostics believe that there might be and there might not be, there's just not enough evidence to say one way or the other.  Isn't that correct?

Thanks!


----------



## buffalosoldier (Feb 2, 2005)

RushGirl said:
			
		

> I have a question.. hope it's okay for me to ask since the thread was closed..but her coworker said that they were Agnostic.. but they don't believe in god.. wouldn't that be an Atheist then?  Atheist's don't believe in god..but Agnostics believe that there might be and there might not be, there's just not enough evidence to say one way or the other.  Isn't that correct?
> 
> Thanks!



 From my understanding you are correct. Agnostics want more proof.


----------



## ShaylaCheri (Feb 2, 2005)

Good question Rushgirl. I guess they found proof enough to believe in God since they went out on a limb and asked for prayer. They realized it was better than ever to call on Him.


----------



## 14got (Feb 2, 2005)

I hope they get a release and realize that we need to praise God for who He is not what He can do for us


----------



## pebbles (Feb 2, 2005)

Kei said:
			
		

> I hope they get a release and realize that we need to praise God for who He is not what He can do for us


Exactly!


----------



## webby (Feb 2, 2005)

RushGirl said:
			
		

> I have a question.. hope it's okay for me to ask since the thread was closed..but her coworker said that they were Agnostic.. but they don't believe in god.. wouldn't that be an Atheist then?  Atheist's don't believe in god..but Agnostics believe that there might be and there might not be, there's just not enough evidence to say one way or the other.  Isn't that correct?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes Rush, your definition is accurate, however our conversations lead me to the conclusion that he is aethist, just doesn't believe.

@ Bev, Pebbles and everyone else - I really appreciate your understanding. I was really upset by this yesterday, even through the evening. Today, I have a new outlook and I CAN pray for my coworker, but I can also pray for myself. I have asked the Lord to grant me compassion and the ability to pray for people without expectations.


----------



## Falon (Feb 2, 2005)

Don't know if this has already been said but I think you felt the way any normal human being would have felt given the circumstances. But look at is this way...the parents sins aren't the baby's. Also, it's like when I give homeless people money on the train and people tell me they are just going to use it for drugs and liquor. I chalk it up to "Hey, they said it was for food if they do other wise then that is ON them." But I don't want it to be ON me...so I just give them a dollar or two and keep it moving. They are the liars and they have committed the sin if they use my money for anything else. 

Same with these parents...you go on and pray for them and let your mind be clear and at ease. Let God work out the rest. While you are praying for them pray that God makes them have a change of heart. It can't hurt and you will feel lighter inside when you let go of the anger.


----------



## AllMine (Feb 2, 2005)

webby said:
			
		

> Yes Rush, your definition is accurate, however our conversations lead me to the conclusion that he is aethist, just doesn't believe.
> 
> @ Bev, Pebbles and everyone else - I really appreciate your understanding. I was really upset by this yesterday, even through the evening. Today, I have a new outlook and I CAN pray for my coworker, but I can also pray for myself. I have asked the Lord to grant me *compassion and the ability to pray for people without expectations.*


 


Ha! Ultimate compassion is what completes the soul.

what's so refreshing to me is despite your feelings towards the whole situation you were still open to other points of view.....


----------



## RushGirl (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks for answering Webby and Buffalosoldier


----------



## Integrity (Feb 16, 2005)

could someone please send me a pm to let me know what the original thread was about? pretty please?


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 16, 2005)

As Bev said, it's available, just closed. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=49216

Pray for them despite their unbelief. Sometimes answered prayers are enough to turn them around. I think you feel hurt because they've rejected your Savior. Those are the ones that really need the prayer.


----------



## webby (Feb 16, 2005)

AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> As Bev said, it's available, just closed. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=49216


Hey Missy


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 16, 2005)

webby said:
			
		

> Hey Missy



Hey Sis!


----------



## Blossssom (Feb 16, 2005)

Integrity said:
			
		

> could someone please send me a pm to let me know what the original thread was about? pretty please?



Me too, somebody!  I'm over here dying!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 16, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Me too, somebody!  I'm over here dying!



See link above, Ya'll need not die!!!!


----------



## pebbles (Feb 16, 2005)

AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> See link above, Ya'll need not die!!!!



LOL!  Thanks for posting the link, AJD.


----------



## webby (Feb 16, 2005)

AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> See link above, Ya'll need not die!!!!


Please y'all don't die...LOL, it wasn't really all that serious.


----------



## Blossssom (Feb 16, 2005)

AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> As Bev said, it's available, just closed. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=49216
> 
> Pray for them despite their unbelief. Sometimes answered prayers are enough to turn them around. I think you feel hurt because they've rejected your Savior. Those are the ones that really need the prayer.



Wow!  That was a very intense thread.  That's why it's a good policy to keep religion and politics out of the workplace.

I do see where Webby is coming from.  Someone who doesn't believe in God, who is she supposed to be praying to?

Nevertheless, God's will WILL be done regardless of who prays or who doesn't.  Pray for strength, if you believe in God.  Strength to endure whatever hurdles life throws your way.  That's what I pray for. 

Off topic, though, AmericanDiva!  Your hair is beautiful and you appear to have a nice body, too.  Keep it up!


----------



## webby (Feb 16, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Wow!  That was a very intense thread.  That's why it's a good policy to keep religion and politics out of the workplace.
> 
> I do see where Webby is coming from.  Someone who doesn't believe in God, who is she supposed to be praying to?



I couldn't agree more.

Although that thread seemed to get a little tense, I really did need to get what I was feeling off of my chest. I am Christian, believe in Jesus, but Webby ain't no saint


----------



## pebbles (Feb 16, 2005)

webby said:
			
		

> I am Christian, believe in Jesus, but Webby ain't no saint


Who is?? Not me! LOL! Shoot, I'm a work in progress!


----------



## AnnDriena_ (Feb 17, 2005)

You all are saints. 
Now perfect is another story. Ya'll leave that up to me . Follow in my footsteps. Now if you'll excuse me I'm about to go have some cookies and vanilla flavored coffee for breakfast.


----------



## webby (Feb 17, 2005)

AnnDriena_ said:
			
		

> You all are saints.
> Now perfect is another story. Ya'll leave that up to me . Follow in my footsteps. Now if you'll excuse me I'm about to go have some cookies and vanilla flavored coffee for breakfast.


Girl, get outta this thread


----------



## pebbles (Feb 17, 2005)

AnnDriena_ said:
			
		

> You all are saints.
> Now perfect is another story. Ya'll leave that up to me . Follow in my footsteps. Now if you'll excuse me I'm about to go have some cookies and vanilla flavored coffee for breakfast.



In love, you are out of your mind! LOL!


----------



## AnnDriena_ (Feb 17, 2005)

webby said:
			
		

> Girl, get outta this thread


 
Fine, I don't want to be around all you heathens anyway...you're tarnishing my halo and getting footprints on my robe


----------



## pebbles (Feb 17, 2005)

AnnDriena_ said:
			
		

> Fine, I don't want to be around all you heathens anyway...you're tarnishing my halo and getting footprints on my robe



LOL! Just GO already!!!


----------

